# our blues *pic heavy*



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

not posted rat pics for a long time so thought i would post pics of our blues as we had them out last night and took the opportunity to get some :2thumb: ones definately female theother is possibly male, still hard to tell!









































































































and yes, thats poo on Dittas neck on pic 3 lol


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely Rats !! :flrt:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

they are soooo cute :flrt:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Very cute - what variety are they? I can see they're agouti based but can't work out if they're russian blue agouti?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

KathyM said:


> Very cute - what variety are they? I can see they're agouti based but can't work out if they're russian blue agouti?


and now in english???? we havent got a clue, theyre just blue to us :lol2: we were given them on a job


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

who died in the last pic?

do you always have surgery in your living room?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> who died in the last pic?
> 
> do you always have surgery in your living room?


its greys anatomy!!! :lol2:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

fair enough, 

why is ditta always getting shitted on, left right centre and now the neck :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> fair enough,
> 
> why is ditta always getting shitted on, left right centre and now the neck :2thumb:


 
when else did she get shat on?? its usually me that gets bit n shit on!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

my fault thought it was always ditta, sorry :blush:

confused.com


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> and now in english???? we havent got a clue, theyre just blue to us :lol2: we were given them on a job


Ahhh right, I thought you were saying they were the _variety_ blue (which they can't be as they're agouti based). They're lovely whatever they are! :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

KathyM said:


> Ahhh right, I thought you were saying they were the _variety_ blue (which they can't be as they're agouti based). They're lovely whatever they are! :flrt:


so theyre not blue dumbos then?!?!
WTF ARE MY RATS THEN?!:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im in lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrve, they are gorgeous. :flrt::flrt: At this rate when you next come to visit you will be bringing Noahs Ark:whistling2: 

Ginger rabbits, blue rats and Dominoe of course


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> my fault thought it was always ditta, sorry :blush:
> 
> confused.com


nope andy, tis me who gets shit on, pissed on, puked on, bit, nipped, tagged......but Dittas calmed down a bit now n is learnin to control herself :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> and now in english???? we havent got a clue, theyre just blue to us :lol2: we were given them on a job


as we are going on about what the rats are the fluffy one i had off u and ditta is a black bare back i'm told.:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

linda.t said:


> as we are going on about what the rats are the fluffy one i had off u and *ditta is a black bare back* i'm told.:lol2:


i never knew that, **turns to Ditta** are you a black bare back?!?!

havent got a clue what a black bare back is either, does anyone have a site where i can get to grips with these agouti blue black pink bare back fluffy rex bald critters please?


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> nope andy, tis me who gets shit on, pissed on, puked on, bit, nipped, tagged......but Dittas calmed down a bit now n is learnin to control herself :2thumb::lol2:





linda.t said:


> as we are going on about what the rats are the fluffy one i had off u and ditta is a black bare back i'm told.:lol2:





xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i never knew that, **turns to Ditta** are you a black bare back?!?!
> 
> havent got a clue what a black bare back is either, does anyone have a site where i can get to grips with these agouti blue black pink bare back fluffy rex bald critters please?


i cried :rotfl:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I would be purely guessing at russian blue agouti, but they look quite different from each other and it's hard to tell in the pics. The brown/warmth down their sides in the pics is what suggested to me they're agouti based, but I might be completely wrong. They are dumbos though!

Sites for help:

http://www.nfrs.org/varieties.html

http://www.hawthorn.org.uk/varieties.asp


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

What Rat Is That?

get your rat out :whistling2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i never knew that, **turns to Ditta** are you a black bare back?!?!
> 
> havent got a clue what a black bare back is either, does anyone have a site where i can get to grips with these agouti blue black pink bare back fluffy rex bald critters please?


try fancy rats or ratville


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Best off sticking to a UK site as different countries have different genes and standards


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

KathyM said:


> I would be purely guessing at russian blue agouti, but they look quite different from each other and it's hard to tell in the pics. The brown/warmth down their sides in the pics is what suggested to me they're agouti based, but I might be completely wrong. They are dumbos though!
> 
> Sites for help:
> 
> ...


 
could they be russian blue agoutis?? 
what the frigg is a brown warmth?? theres no brown on these guys! only the brown thats slidin down dittas neck! :lol2:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Can you not see on them pics? The flares of warmth down their sides? I must be going blind lol!!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> What Rat Is That?
> 
> get your rat out :whistling2:


thats great and they have a bareback picture:flrt:


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Lovely blueys!!

They look identical to ours when they were bubs, and we took them to see Saxon, and compared them to hers and decided they weren't Russian blues as far too pale, but they do seem to be agouti based.

Gorgeous anyway. What have you called em?


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

cat don't look as i'm sure there are some that look ginger:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

RedGex said:


> Lovely blueys!!
> 
> They look identical to ours when they were bubs, and we took them to see Saxon, and compared them to hers and decided they weren't Russian blues as far too pale, but they do seem to be agouti based.
> 
> Gorgeous anyway. What have you called em?


agouti based? i dont understand it?

theyre called erm, rat one n rat two at the moment:lol2:

kathy, what the bloody hell is a warmth? im thick as shit tonight


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

oh i can see now!!

so are our guys not blues? or are they a type of blue?? i always wanted some blues thats why dit got them from a guy we were collectin from.....so if they not blues, then i still want some! so she needs to get me some more!!!:lol2:

ps i want some topaz!!!! anyone direct me in the right direction?


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh i can see now!!
> 
> so are our guys not blues? or are they a type of blue?? i always wanted some blues thats why dit got them from a guy we were collectin from.....so if they not blues, then i still want some! so she needs to get me some more!!!:lol2:
> 
> ps i want some topaz!!!! anyone direct me in the right direction?


topaz why not just ginger i can see u now shouting to ditta come look at these little ginger ratties:lol2:i want some


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Rat 1 and Rat 2?? Dear me.

Smokey2 and Nimbus2 is loads better, you could borrow them till u think of summat a bit more imaginative! : victory:

From what I figured, all rat colours are based on agouti (wild colour) or black.
All varieties are modifications of them. So agouti based blues have ticking in the hairs, so each hair is banded not all one colour. I think the black based one is British blue as the hairs are all one colour? Might be way off, I still dont really know what mine are lol!

So if you only got one type of blue, Ditta should really get you some more anyway to complete the blue ratty spectrum..... :whistling2:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

If you can imagine the difference between black and agouti (wild rat colour), that is basically the difference between blue (or russian blue) and blue agouti (or russian blue agouti). If your girls are agouti based, they will be ticked with yellow/peachy colour. A lot of russian blue agoutis look quite warm as they get their adult colour. British blue agoutis look paler than russian blue agouti and get a paler yellow ticking. I'll go dig out pics.....

Most self varieties have an agouti based counterpart. If you imagine agouti is the agouti version of black, you then get...

Agouti version of champagne is silver fawn.
Agouti version of buff is topaz.
Agouti version of mink is cinnamon.
Agouti version of blue is blue agouti. 

And so on!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Kabbas Fang - russian blue agouti (RIP)









Fang left, his russian blue brother Biggles on the right.









Biggles - russian blue, you can see the difference.










Templeton Orson - british blue agouti (RIP)


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Blue rats:

Russian blue:









British blue:









British blue agouti:









Agouti hair (in a regular agouti) is banded black and brown. Blue agouti the black band is blue. And so on.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

In laymans terms, all rats are either Agouti or Self based. If they're agouti based the fur will be banded (you'll see like a specly effect), if they're self based then they wont have that.

Yours are still blue, but they're also genetically Agouti, making them blue agouti...whether it's russian or british blue I can't really tell from the pics, some of them look quite pale.

Also - all varieties can be bred in Agouti based, even if they're not recognized or have no "official" name, you can still breed them in their Agouti versions.

Great pics!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

so ours are brittish blue agouti then?


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

I think I would guess british blue agouti as opposed to russian blue agouti.
Don't suppose you've got pics of their parents?
They're lovely whatever they are!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

you know what....f:censor:k it, theyre just cute rats :lol2:


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

lol it's not really important unless you wanna show em anyway lol.

I agree they are cute!


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

They are super cute whatever they are (but at least one of them needs a nappy!)


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I would say Russian Blue Augouti dumbo looking at them gorgoeus babies Cat I breed mainly Russian blues, Russian blue Augouti and the odd Russian Silver as I adore them! xxx


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> I would say Russian Blue Augouti dumbo looking at them gorgoeus babies Cat I breed mainly Russian blues, Russian blue Augouti and the odd Russian Silver as I adore them! xxx


 
Totally agree hun. Russian Blue Agoutis.

and whats with this British Blue??? It's ENGLISH BLUE!!!!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

BLUUUUEEE :flrt: i love blues!


----------

